# Cams 1V-2P Rhinestone Machine



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

Please give me your thoughs about this machine? Would you recommend?


----------



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had mine for over 2 years now and have not had any problems with it other than minor adjustments. The Gem Master software that comes with it is not great but there are other good programs that will help with creating designs.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I loved the cams 1v-2p and recently I upgraded to the 1v-6p. Great machines and very reliable as long as you keep up with the minor maintenance needed.


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a CAMS 1v2p. I LOVE my machine. I bought it used in the fall from ColDesi and have had no problems with it. Hoping to upgrade to the 1v6p in the near furture. I have beed using Gem Master which I have got quite proficeint with. But have recently upgraded to Sierra HotFix. As soon as I learn it I hope to be able to knock out designs alot faster.


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

How much does this cost?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Michele,

You can PM me with your contact info and I will get you the details on the investment required to obtain a CAMS 1V-2P.


----------



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you buy your rhinestone machine and if so are you happy with it? I am looking at the same one used and would love to know what you think.


----------

